
MySQL 1 – 1 = 18446744073709551615 - jakejake
http://verysimple.com/2007/12/07/subtracting-unsigned-integers-with-mysql/
======
gregjor
Good reminder. Not specific to MySQL, though. This happens in many languages
that have unsigned integers. The underlying bit pattern resulting from twos-
complement arithmetic is the same for signed and unsigned arithmetic, but when
interpreted as unsigned you get one more high bit instead of that bit
representing the sign: 0 for positive, 1 for negative.

------
coreyp_1
Shouldn't that be "0 - 1"?

"1 - 1" will correctly be computed as "0".

~~~
jakejake
You're right, typo in the title!

